# HELP: can someone tell me which book contains this scene?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember that there's this scene (in a Black Library novel) in which a human heretic kills a Space Marine with a lucky shot.
I recall that the heretic fires a lasgun and the shot pierces a weak spot in the marine's armour.

Anyone remember which novel contains this scene?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

....a Little more info couldn't help


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I think that might be the second or third short from Galaxy in Flames.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Worldkiller: FYI, _Galaxy in Flames_ is a Horus Heresy novel by Ben Counter. 

I've got no idea myself, best guess is a short story.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I remember that there's this scene (in a Black Library novel) in which a human heretic kills a Space Marine with a lucky shot.
> I recall that the heretic fires a lasgun and the shot pierces a weak spot in the marine's armour.
> 
> Anyone remember which novel contains this scene?


Pretty hard to pin point that one. Anything else which happened in it that you would remember?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Worldkiller: FYI, _Galaxy in Flames_ is a Horus Heresy novel by Ben Counter.
> 
> I've got no idea myself, best guess is a short story.


With respect, we all know what 'Galaxy in Flames' means when short-stories are mentioned. Just sayin'. No need to point it out and I'm sure a veteran like _Worldkiller_ knows. 

It sounds like something from one of the Gaunt's Ghosts novels, I guess.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember in one of the Gaunts Ghosts book where they storm a mountain fortress accessed via anti grav trains a guy from that dragoons regiment takes out a chaos space marine and apologies to gaunt for putting his lasgun pack onto maximum power...dunno if thats the same thing you're on about


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a scene in _Dark Creed_ when Marduk and his Word Bearers are running across a Guard firing line, Marduk notes that the warrior behind him falls due to a lucky shot and thinks that the gods must have withdrawn their favour of him.

Unless you give more info though that's all I can think of, you aren't being very specific after all.


Lord of the Night


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for all the replies!
the marine was a loyalist, not chaos 

I think he was hit in the neck and the geneseed was damaged...
trying to be as specific as I can but my memory is sh*t


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Worldkiller: FYI, _Galaxy in Flames_ is a Horus Heresy novel by Ben Counter.


Thanks, I always get Let The Galaxy Burn and Galaxy in Flames mixed up.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> thanks for all the replies!
> the marine was a loyalist, not chaos
> 
> I think he was hit in the neck and the geneseed was damaged...
> trying to be as specific as I can but my memory is sh*t


oh and I think he may have been a blood angel


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

This somewhat reminds me of the beginning of soul drinkers where the chapter master is killed by a poison weapon


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> This somewhat reminds me of the beginning of soul drinkers where the chapter master is killed by a poison weapon


Yep, that was a digi-weapon, a needler.. to the leg.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

the poison must have been pretty strong to overcome Astartes physiology


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> oh and I think he may have been a blood angel


Sounds like _Deus Sanguinius _or the _Blood Angel's Omnibus: Volume One _depending on what you read. I mean, there's a battle at the end of the novel between...



Loyalist Blood Angels against 'turncoat' Blood Angels, some weird human regiment (lasguns eh?) and Word Bearers 


... and it was written when Black Library wasn't as popular and its authors could be more, uh... pragmatic.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Could be one of the Blood Angels books. Possibly when the blood angels with Arkio and shit are storming the hospital?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> Could be one of the Blood Angels books. Possibly when the blood angels with Arkio and shit are storming the hospital?


Which book is that from? Just curious as I've only read the 'Deus duo' at the minute.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

my memory is not cooperating
flipping through the BA omnibus and still haven't found the exact scene


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Its the end of the first book, Deus Encarmine. 

First BL novel I've ever read. When the BL was still quite small, and its still one of my most read books! Despite my hatered for Sparkly Blood Marines


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> the poison must have been pretty strong to overcome Astartes physiology


I think it was a nuero toxin and the killer is what apeatred to be a lil girl but was really an adult.


----------



## el_ben (May 10, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> thanks for all the replies!
> the marine was a loyalist, not chaos
> 
> I think he was hit in the neck and the geneseed was damaged...
> trying to be as specific as I can but my memory is sh*t


I'm not exactly sure, but I remember a short story from some White Dwarf where a Dark Angel is shot by a sniper, destroying his geneseed, while coming to rescue some Imperial Forces.
The Sergeant in command gets very "upset" in the end when they discover the Imperial the are supposed to rescue are a group of ogryns. 

But as I said, not sure if thats what you meant.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

el_ben said:


> I'm not exactly sure, but I remember a short story from some White Dwarf where a Dark Angel is shot by a sniper, destroying his geneseed, while coming to rescue some Imperial Forces.
> The Sergeant in command gets very "upset" in the end when they discover the Imperial the are supposed to rescue are a group of ogryns.
> 
> But as I said, not sure if thats what you meant.


I don't think that's the story I had in mind but it sounds interesting

what type of sniper rifle was it? the story I'm trying to remember had a marine dying to a lucky shot from a regular lasgun


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Where there are Ogryns, there are bound to be ratlings, and they use their own specific sniper rifle..


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Where there are Ogryns, there are bound to be ratlings, and they use their own specific sniper rifle..


Ah, I see...but an Imperial ratling shot an Imperial marine?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> Ah, I see...but an Imperial ratling shot an Imperial marine?


shit happens. :russianroulette:

CP


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

oh, I think he meant the sniper was a rebel


----------

